# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  OMG! I don't like that avatar at all!

## LinuxFanBoi

It seems this image has not been all that well received by some, IMHO, too bad... here's what transpired between myself and an admin over a silly avatar that someone didn't like.  Finny still in no one had the sack to send me a PM to ask me to change it before running to an admin.




> Originally Posted by LinuxFanBoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by cariboo907
> 
> ...


How one person Interprets an image is subjective.  This image has a non sexual, cultural meaning to me and I would like to keep it.  I will change my avatar however I will make it public that I am not happy with this, as I do not believe it is in keeping the the values of this community.

----------


## Elfy

If you have an issue like this then the Resolution Centre is the place for it.

----------


## LinuxFanBoi

to: ubuntu-forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com

It was brought to my attention by cariboo907 that "several" people where unhapy with the avatar that I've attached to this e-mail.  There is nothing explicit about this image and it's meaning is subjective.

To me it symbolizes my belief that to truly inspire sometimes you have to say what some people don't want to hear.  Requiring me to take down this avatar serves as censorship, and to me this is not in keeping with the values and philosophy of this community where people are free to express themselves.

Your very own CoC advises people to ask that a member take down an offensive image.  In this case, no such thing ever happened.  This leads me to believe that this was the sole product of one administrators zeal.

There is nothing pornographic or racist about my avatar.  Your CoC did not leave it up to anyone to interpret the meaning of an avatar as a condition of it's acceptability.




> "Avatars should be kept clean and inclusive of all people. No porn, racist images, or rtfm types of images. If the user has one of these, send them a private message and ask them to remove the avatar. If the user does not voluntarily remove their avatar contact an administrator to have the avatar removed and possibly issue an infraction."


Clearly the only way it can be considered offensive is if someone infers their own meaning. I have done nothing to steer anyone towards any particular meaning of the image., thus assignment of a meaning is left to the sole discretion of the person viewing it.  This is beyond my control.  Furthermore, I believe that if any complaints where logged,  It is only an attempt to "grief" me as some have found my opinions stated in various threads to deffer from their own.  This is unacceptable, and allowing this kind of thing to occur will only perpetuate it.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Please refer to the code of conduct , in particular...

" 

If a post or thread contains spam (unsolicited advertising) it will be moved to the forum jail and the poster may be banned. Active users in good standing are allowed to have links to personal sites in their signatures, in their profile, and may post them in threads on occasion (just not often, please) as long as the content of those links does not include abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, sexually-orientated material or any other material that may violate any applicable laws.Adult Content/Violence/Illegal Activity: Messages containing sexually oriented/violent/illegal dialogue, images, content, or links to these things will be deleted. Messages with links to or suggesting illegal activity will also be deleted. Posting or linking to any of these could result in a ban."
We recieved several complaints concerning your avatar and its appropriatness for this Forum.
This is why you have been requested not use it.

----------


## LinuxFanBoi

Please note that this is not the first time the admins of this forum have been accused of abusing their authority.  

I propose that we be allowed to confront our accuser in matters such as this.  I'm deeply saddened that this forum has degraded itself to this level of pettiness.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Clause 15 of the Code of conduct states...



The web-master, administrators and moderators of this forum will preserve forum content when possible. However editing, locking and deleting content may be necessary and if so will be done at the discretion of the web-master, administrators and moderators when the forum code of conduct has been violated."

Therefore staff have not abused their authority.

We are not going to advise who reported your avatar due to confidentuality.

----------


## matthew

I fully and completely support and confirm Kiwi's stated opinion on the matter.

Further, I will add that the angry, rather pushy, and confronting manner of the complaint does not work in your favor. That sort of thing works once, if ever, and never helps a person gain respect or acceptance in a community.

----------


## LinuxFanBoi

I am of the opinion that you guys are taking your position far to seriously.  You have a CoC that allows you to interpret any way you wish and gives you absolute authority.  And who do we have to turn to when we need resolve an issue with said admins?  the very admins who are abusing their power and authority.

As for being pushy.  How am I supposed to react?  Please sir, can I have another?  You guys are censoring me based on something subjective that means something different to someone else.  What's next? the outright removal of posts containing a contradictory view from the forum staff?

Perhaps my new avatar if more befitting the direction this forum is heading.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I fully and completely support and confirm Kiwi's stated opinion on the matter.


I agree as well.

@LinuxFanBoi : As far as I can see you received a polite PM from the staff asking you to change your avatar. I am disappointed that, rather then honoring this request you have chosen to be confrontational with the staff.

I would remind you agreed to follow the CoC when you registered an account with these forums and we are giving you an opportunity to comply with the these guidelines.

If you find these guidelines unacceptable I suggest perhaps this community is not a good fit for you.

----------


## LinuxFanBoi

> I am disappointed that, rather then honoring this request you have chosen to be confrontational with the staff.


I did honor the request, and I fully intend to take my grievance to the highest level possible.  I don't think I'm the one who should have to leave,  after all, I'm not the one running around crying about being offended by an abstract image of a hand.

What troubles me is that no one seems to have a care in the world about what this image means to me, they only want to concern themselves with what it means to other people.  Can you blame me for being a tad upset?

----------


## matthew

The CoC advises STAFF to PM a member about their avatar if there is a problem, not regular users. The bit you quoted in a direct email to me (which isn't helpful, please keep your comments and concerns here in the public forum where they may be dealt with in the open) is in the section advising STAFF of what to do. Complaining that a forum member didn't do this is silly.

Furthermore, you are either a) intentionally trying to cause trouble for some unknown purpose or b) just a trifle immature and unwilling to accept kindly intended instruction. I'm willing to help people who just don't know, but I'm unwilling to play games.

----------


## matthew

> I did honor the request, and I fully intend to take my grievance to the highest level possible.  I don't think I'm the one who should have to leave,  after all, I'm not the one running around crying about being offended by an abstract image of a hand.
> 
> What troubles me is that no one seems to have a care in the world about what this image means to me, they only want to concern themselves with what it means to other people.  Can you blame me for being a tad upset?


Feel free to put it on the Forum Council agenda and come to a meeting. If that doesn't work for you, you can go to the Ubuntu Community Council.

----------


## LinuxFanBoi

> Feel free to put it on the Forum Council agenda and come to a meeting. If that doesn't work for you, you can go to the Ubuntu Community Council.


That was the intent of the e-mail which I CC's to the forum so that my communication with you would be public.  I contend that, I am not the one trying to cause trouble here, nor am I playing games.  If I knew who it was that has "complained" about my image I would almost certainly be able to show that it is in fact the people attempting to "grief" me as I've expressed opinions contrary to their own.

If it is impossible to share the names of the complainants with me, then I believe it is your responsibility to cross reference them with the posts in question to ensure that there is a valid basis for their claims.

----------


## matthew

> If it is impossible to share the names of the complainants with me, then I believe it is your responsibility to cross reference them with the posts in question to ensure that there is a valid basis for their claims.


No, it really isn't. This is a moderated forum. That fact is clearly stated when you sign up. We have and reserve the right to remove any content at any time. We have chosen to try to make as clear as possible what content we will accept and reject, but in reality we have the right as a moderated forum to do what we will.

Sorry if that suddenly bothers you, but you were informed of this up front. This is not a hidden, suddenly revealed at an opportune moment "gotcha".

Your avatar had an image that is well known among our users to have a clear sexual connotation. That is unacceptable in a work/school safe environment.

----------


## matthew

> Your avatar had an image that is well known among our users to have a clear sexual connotation. That is unacceptable in a work/school safe environment.


You obviously knew that as well as evidenced here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=98



> Think you could make one for me with my shocker avatar? Monochrome if possible please.

----------


## LinuxFanBoi

> You obviously knew that as well as evidenced here:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=98


Yes the image is commonly referred to as "the shocker," However, I did nothing to steer anyone to any particular context of it's meaning, that they did entirely on their own.

If the CoC allows people to infer meaning to an image that does not have a conspicuous meaning,  then you open the door to anyone claiming that any image is offensive whenever it suits their agenda.  This is far more dangerous a precedent than allowing someone to use an image that may or may not be offensive depending on who is viewing it.

----------


## matthew

You have had an answer. You have also been caught being clearly disingenuous. It is time to move on.

Feel free to post your shocker related content on your own website as you exercise your freedom of speech there. 

This always has been and will remain a moderated forum as clearly stated in the Forum CoC, which was presented to you and which you committed to follow when you signed up for your account. If that is something you are no longer comfortable with, you are free to move on.

----------


## LinuxFanBoi

At no time have I been disingenuous with anyone.

I have begrudgingly complied with your request, but that doesn't mean I have to respect it.  I don't think I'm alone when I say this, but I think this issue has cost the moderators of this forum a lot of respect.  I also do not believe that the artist who created my avatar is very pleased that his art is being censored.

As such I will be using this avatar in protest of this action.

----------


## matthew

> Feel free to post your shocker related content on your own website as you exercise your freedom of speech there. 
> 
> This always has been and will remain a moderated forum as clearly stated in the Forum CoC, which was presented to you and which you committed to follow when you signed up for your account. If that is something you are no longer comfortable with, you are free to move on.


It's not censorship when you are still free to post your content. Just as you may say whatever you want in your own newspaper, you don't have the right to demand that an editor print your letter. Just as you are free to say what you like in your own house, you don't have the right to demand to be able to say what you like in your neighbor's house. 

You are not being tightly controlled and forbidden from making or distributing your content except as a guest in this community's forum.

If you are not ready to simply move on, put it on the FC agenda and state your case.

----------


## KiwiNZ

As stated this is a moderated forum you knew that when you joined and agreed to those conditions. This is not censorship it is simply applying those rules as clearly and openly stated on the Forum rules linked on the front page.

I am removing your current avatar . If you add another similar I will place your account on probation.

----------


## LinuxFanBoi

> I am removing your current avatar . If you add another similar I will place your account on probation.


Abuse reported.

----------


## KiwiNZ

As we have stated it is not abuse of power.This is a moderated forum that you agreed to follow the rules. Clearly you have changed your mind regarding that.  It is time for a time out period. I am banning you for one month.

----------


## matthew

> As we have stated it is not abuse of power.This is a moderated forum that you agreed to follow the rules. Clearly you have changed your mind regarding that.  It is time for a time out period. I am banning you for one month.


I came by to do the exact same thing, only to find that Kiwi beat me to it. Consider this action fully supported.

----------

